# Feeding



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Usaully before I clean my tank I feed my RBPs until they get full( round full belly). I wait an hour then begin removing filter pipes and other decor, but once in a while I would get bitten on the fore arm. Is it because they are scared or are they still hungry, I also mentioned in a other post that they chase me when ever I what past the tank. I keep my water temp at 72-75 is the heat causing them to act more aggresive, the PH, amonia and nitrates are normal. What do you think is up with their behaviour?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

They bit you? I have to see some pics or video of this...

BTW.. you should bump your temp up to 80f, 72 is not warm enough.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> They bit you? I have to see some pics or video of this...
> 
> BTW.. you should bump your temp up to 80f, 72 is not warm enough.


yeah ^^^^ What he said ^^^^^

72 is too cold. And no they're not hungry. I've never heard of anyone complaining about their Ps biting them. Most ppl would kill to have a group of pygos that attack like that.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

High Water temp can make them more active but dizzle is right ur way to cold....at least 78 but 80 is better...
How big are they and tank size....mine have never bit me lol I want to some pics and vids too


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> High Water temp can make them more active but dizzle is right ur way to cold....at least 78 but 80 is better...
> How big are they and tank size....mine have never bit me lol I want to some pics and vids too


the cuts look pretty small, it looks as if i stuck my arm into a rose bush, and yeah I did bump the temp up to 80. They live in a empty 35 gallon with only sand on bottom. Each of them are about 3" long snout to tail.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> High Water temp can make them more active but dizzle is right ur way to cold....at least 78 but 80 is better...
> How big are they and tank size....mine have never bit me lol I want to some pics and vids too


the cuts look pretty small, it looks as if i stuck my arm into a rose bush, and yeah I did bump the temp up to 80. They live in a empty 35 gallon with only sand on bottom. Each of them are about 3" long snout to tail.
[/quote]

how many do you have....35 might be to small...and if you want want them to not bite ya u could put in some cover like drift wood or plants....but most people here would love to have such active agressive rbp


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got scared 2-3 times , when I test my water and put my hand to fill the test tube , if light are off and they haven't been fed in 3-4 days , the bigger one sometime attack me as soon as my finger touch the water!, that was pretty scary, he never touch me but water fly everywhere and i almost got an heart attack lol

I was able to hand feed them with the light on the 3rd attempt !!! this is soo cool and bit scrary haha


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> I got scared 2-3 times , when I test my water and put my hand to fill the test tube , if light are off and they haven't been fed in 3-4 days , the bigger one sometime attack me as soon as my finger touch the water!, that was pretty scary, he never touch me but water fly everywhere and i almost got an heart attack lol
> 
> I was able to hand feed them with the light on the 3rd attempt !!! this is soo cool and bit scrary haha


My brothers keep telling me to stop being a puss, they say I just imagine them biting me. The also say in reality that the leader of the pack just bumps into me and accidently scratches me.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sound like you have a nice group of reds...

if they are in fact attacking you when you put ur hands in the tank, kudos to you. i know everyone here would like to have reds like that.,


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

X2^^^


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

When I got my 4 Reds back in the late 90's the first day 2 of them bit me when they were still babys, After that I never had a problem, they would somtimes look like they were going to charge while I was cleaning the tank but they never did.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

all mine do is hide when i come within 10 feet of the tank.........







............you got nice reds


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

no kidding!!! i've been bitten once, but i was hand feeding (glad i learned that lesson with small fish). theese things sound crazy!!! even when i was bit by a 3-4" fish it was much more than a scratch tho. blead for about and hr and a 1/2.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah if a 3" rbp bit you, you'd definitely know it! There would be no wondering if its a bite or a scratch. Was there in doubt in your mind soc? Lol.


----------

